
Why investing in Bitcoin is meaningless - sankalpdomore
http://experiments.themadscientistlab.com/why-investing-in-bitcoin-is-meaningless-for-me/
======
sankalpdomore
"Most people I know who invested in bitcoin/cryptocurrencies don’t care about
the implications (+positive or -negative) blockchain or cryptocurrencies will
bring. All they care about is how much money they can make in the shortest
way/time possible. Plus you’ll notice people who have invested in
bitcoin/cryptocurrencies will constantly encourage or shame people into buying
cryptocurrencies they have bought, because: \- That’s how they justify their
biased and idiotic decision in investing in bitcoin/cryptocurrencies \- That’s
how they increase the value of bitcoin/cryptocurrencies. The more people put
faith and invest in something, the more it’s worth goes up. It’s also about
comforting themselves when the bubble burst and it’s not just them who took a
hit or went bankrupt, it’s their friends and family as well. That’s
psychologically comforting."

